# Laundry concern



## Navy_newbie0696 (6 Dec 2021)

Does the washing machines at the dorms at CFLRS have a gentle/delicate/etc. mode for hand-wash clothing?

I am going to CFLRS for BMOQ next year on January 2022 and just going through my packing list when this laundry concern came up. From personal experience. The last thing I need is to have a bunch of torn-up, damaged underwear and other garments because I threw them into a washing machine that doesn't support hand-wash clothes. 😢

EDIT: Weird question, and I apologize in advance if this has already been answered, or posted in another thread.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2021)

Do yourself a favour; get some underwear and "other garments' that don't require handwashing and/or a delicate cycle.


----------



## Furniture (6 Dec 2021)

The laundry machines in barracks tend to be commercial units designed to wash large volumes, and while they may have a "gentle" cycle I would not suggest putting anything you care about too much in them. 

Also bear in mind that 20-30 of your closest friends will be using the same machines, at the same times, so your washing will likely end up tossed into a dryer before you get there to pick out anything that needs to be hung to dry. 

My basic rule for clothing I take with me on course/deployments is everything mush be able to survive machine wash/dry at the "normal" settings. So warm water, medium-high heat drying, etc..


----------



## Navy_newbie0696 (6 Dec 2021)

So for best results, I should pack only clothing that can handle normal wash and dryer mode, or buy clothes that will meet those criteria. Yeah, I'll do that.

Thank you folks.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (6 Dec 2021)

if you think you need special underwear for basic, you are already letting yourself down.  get the basics, comfortable, ( not white)  because there is going to be that  moment in the middle of the night where you will be waking up and rushing to get dressed because all hell has broken loose and only your team can save the world and your fancy underwear will be the joke after breakfast.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Dec 2021)

You're  going to get issued t-shirts and unisex underwear (not bras), that'll  stand up to the laundry equipment.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Dec 2021)

Don’t take anything to Basic that you super care about. Most clothes will be issued to you: any under garments or civilian clothes should be super low maintenance and durable.

Time is at a premium, so you want to not worry about your clothes.

Good Luck!


----------



## Navy_newbie0696 (8 Dec 2021)

Thanks again, for the advice folks.

Does anyone know if additional luggage, like checked baggage is covered along with the flight cost?


----------



## kratz (8 Dec 2021)

Navy_newbie0696 said:


> Thanks again, for the advice folks.
> 
> Does anyone know if additional luggage, like checked baggage is covered along with the flight cost?



Yes. Checked bags are part of your paid ticket. Helpful hint, don't over pack. You will have to haul / carry it all around with you at basic. 
Also, you will have extra checked bags from the new issued kit that you will have to take with you when you leave basic.


----------



## Halifax Tar (8 Dec 2021)

kratz said:


> Yes. Checked bags are part of your paid ticket. Helpful hint, don't over pack. You will have to haul / carry it all around with you at basic.
> Also, you will have extra checked bags from the new issued kit that you will have to take with you when you leave basic.



100% this.  Travel light.


----------



## LittleBlackDevil (8 Dec 2021)

Fishbone Jones said:


> You're  going to get issued t-shirts and unisex underwear (not bras), that'll  stand up to the laundry equipment.


This.

And the stuff they issue now is actually half decent, versus the "passion killers" that were issued when I was first in in the late 90s that no one actually wore.

EDITED TO ADD: I second/third the recommendation to travel light. Just take what the kit list requires, and bare minimum civvy clothes for days off (nothing you care about) and that's it. You don't want to be carrying a bunch of stuff you don't need, plus you won't have place to store it either. And the washing machines suck.


----------



## Navy_newbie0696 (8 Dec 2021)

kratz said:


> Yes. Checked bags are part of your paid ticket. Helpful hint, don't over pack. You will have to haul / carry it all around with you at basic.
> Also, you will have extra checked bags from the new issued kit that you will have to take with you when you leave basic.


Idk about the light part ... due to changes with the pandemic, there are other items that we need to bring that is part of a "individual quarantine contingency bag"? Listed under Additional items - Kit list for basic training - Canada.ca


----------



## kratz (8 Dec 2021)

I never said pack light, others may have. My suggestion was to not over pack. What you bring will be part of your kit to carry, around St Jean and the airport.


----------



## Navy_newbie0696 (8 Dec 2021)

Oh, I apologize for the misread. I understand now. How strict are they on the civilian items you pack? 🤔

For instance, the list says *2 casual sweaters* but I intend to pack 2 zipper hoodies instead. And 1 backpack *(plain coloured), *although I plan to bring a black one with small patterns, and the Jansport brand label on it.


----------



## kratz (8 Dec 2021)

Basic is a game, "They" honestly don't give a rat's @ss what your civies are...as long as they meet the basic standard.  
It's great you are asking, but honestly, read your questions after basic and know you were over thinking things.


----------



## Furniture (8 Dec 2021)

Navy_newbie0696 said:


> Oh, I apologize for the misread. I understand now. How strict are they on the civilian items you pack? 🤔
> 
> For instance, the list says *2 casual sweaters* but I intend to pack 2 zipper hoodies instead. And 1 backpack *(plain coloured), *although I plan to bring a black one with small patterns, and the Jansport brand label on it.


If the staff don't like your backpack, the Canex on site will have exactly what they want you to have. 

When I was a recruit a couple of decades ago the staff marched the course down to the Canex to pick up the items they needed, but didn't have. I'd imagine something like that still happens, as recruits are still likely to forget things/not have appropriate things.


----------



## Navy_newbie0696 (11 Dec 2021)

Furniture said:


> If the staff don't like your backpack, the Canex on site will have exactly what they want you to have.
> 
> When I was a recruit a couple of decades ago the staff marched the course down to the Canex to pick up the items they needed, but didn't have. I'd imagine something like that still happens, as recruits are still likely to forget things/not have appropriate things.


Since you commented on just the backpack, I'll have that changed. I'm not sure what they do with items they don't approve? 🙁

Going back to the packing light idea, I do have a friend in the military who advises that I bring several extra items too for convenience; 1) A medkit that has Anti-inflammatories, polysporin, muscle cream, etc. as it could be difficult to access if I get injured/sick, 2) A journal or any other books or small games like cards, tarot, etc. I was told it could get pretty boring at the dorms because there are no outlets and limited electronic use. Thoughts?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Dec 2021)

I would highly advise against trying to self-medicate/first aid during basic training. If you get injured, go on sick parade.

As for cards and small, non-electronic games- absolutely! Great idea!


----------

